# Welcher Dämpfer für Slayer 03?



## Big-S (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 

ich würde gerne meinem Slayer das Wippen abgewöhnen und suche deshalb eine Alternative zum Fox Float RL. Was gibt es da in 185mm Einbaulänge? Woher kann ich z.B. den Fox Float R Pro Pedal, der serienmäßig im 04er Slayer verbaut ist, beziehen? 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## tomcon (9. Juli 2004)

Big-S schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde gerne meinem Slayer das Wippen abgewöhnen und suche deshalb eine Alternative zum Fox Float RL. Was gibt es da in 185mm Einbaulänge? Woher kann ich z.B. den Fox Float R Pro Pedal, der serienmäßig im 04er Slayer verbaut ist, beziehen?
> 
> Danke und Gruß



...schon mal bei Shock-Therapie versucht?

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo Big-S,

es handelt es sich bei dem Dämpfer um eine für Rocky Mountain hergestellte Version. Für einen Dämpfer mit Lock-out Features und einem Hub, der sich positiv auf das Umlenkverhältnis auswirkt, d.h. eventuelle Wippbewegungen eliminiert musste das Mass verlängert werden. Mir liegen keine Informationen vor, ob es eine Alternative zu dem werksseitig verwendeten Dämpfer gibt, aber tomcon's Vorschlag klingt gut, zumal die Fox Racing Shox Homepage keine Informationen der verfügbaren Einbaulängen für ihre neuen Dämpfer liefert, sorry.


----------



## lim (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo Big-S

Habe mir letzte Woche auch fast einen 03er Slayer Rahmen gekauft, mit der Absicht, den kommenden DT-Swiss HVR Dämpfer einzubauen. Im letzten Moment vor der Kaufabwicklung habe ich erfahren, dass es sich beim Slayer Dämpfer um ein Sondermass mit 185mm handelt. Es wird also keinen anderen Dämpfer geben, als den der Fox für Rocky Mountain herstellt. 
Schade! Habe den Rahmen wieder hingestellt. Leider wird dieser Sonderdämpfer auch noch beim 04 Ltd und 05er Slayer verbaut werden. Dabei wäre es ein Leichtes, die vordere Dämpferaufnahme 5mm weiter vorne anzuschweissen. Der Standard 190mm Dämpfer passt gerade nicht hinein. Die Dampferanlenkung schlägt ans Sattelrohr. Ich verstehe nicht, was das soll.   

Um dem Slayer das Wippen abzugewöhnen, kann er beim Service mit dem ProPedal System nachgerüstet werden. Anscheinend ist da nur ein anderer Shim einzusetzen. Das sollte keinen Mehrpreis nach sich ziehen. Als Servicekosten wurden mir im Bikeshop EUR 95 genannt. 

Gruss


----------



## tomcon (20. Juli 2004)

@phil
...stimmt das wirklich? Warum ein Sondermaß? Warum nicht einen 190er Dämpfer? Liefert Fox den Dämpfer nach, wenn man so in 5 Jahren einen neuen braucht und RM seine Produktion auf Srandarddämpfer umgestellt hat?

greetz


----------



## Uraltbiker (20. Juli 2004)

lim schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Big-S
> 
> Habe mir letzte Woche auch fast einen 03er Slayer Rahmen gekauft, mit der Absicht, den kommenden DT-Swiss HVR Dämpfer einzubauen. Im letzten Moment vor der Kaufabwicklung habe ich erfahren, dass es sich beim Slayer Dämpfer um ein Sondermass mit 185mm handelt. Es wird also keinen anderen Dämpfer geben, als den der Fox für Rocky Mountain herstellt.
> Schade! Habe den Rahmen wieder hingestellt. Leider wird dieser Sonderdämpfer auch noch beim 04 Ltd und 05er Slayer verbaut werden. Dabei wäre es ein Leichtes, die vordere Dämpferaufnahme 5mm weiter vorne anzuschweissen. Der Standard 190mm Dämpfer passt gerade nicht hinein. Die Dampferanlenkung schlägt ans Sattelrohr. Ich verstehe nicht, was das soll.
> ...



Genau dieses Sondermaß des Dämpfers hat mich dazu gebracht,vom RM Slayer
als neuen Rahmen Abstand zu nehmen.    Schade   

  Es ist technisch nicht nachvollziehbar,was diese Extrawürste sollen. Auch wenn der Originaldämpfer OK: ist und sich PPD beim Service nachrüsten lässt. Was mich ärgert ist,daß diese Sondermaßpolitik mich (als Kunden) der Freiheit beraubt,doch einen Dämpfer meiner Wahl einzubauen.
Und so mag ich mich nicht bevormunden lassen. Sorry RM, aber aus Kundensicht ist dies einfach nur   

Aber trotzdem noch eine Frage an Phil: Verwendet RM auch beim Element ein Sondermaß für den Dämpfer ? Ich hab einfach beim letzten Händlerbesuch nachzufragen bzw. nachzumessen.


Gruß


Jens


----------



## Korbinator (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

es gibt sehr wohl andere Hersteller, die 185mm lange Dämpfer anbieten, sogar recht brauchbare - z.B. X-Fusion (O2). Auch mit Lockout etc. Wäre eine Anfrage bei DT-Swiss wert, ob die sowas auch anbieten.

Gruss


----------



## lim (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo 

DT Swiss macht keinen 185mm Dämpfer. War gestern beim Bikemaster im Prättigau (CH) und habe direkt bei den DT'lern nachgefragt.
Keine Chance   

Gruss


----------



## SlayMe (1. August 2004)

Hi,
das mit der Sonderlänge ist echt lästig. Und der Dämpfer braucht neben der Einbaulänge von 185mm, einen Hub von exakt 44mm.  
Allerdings bauen einige Hersteller ihre Dämpfer auch nach Maß, z.B. Romic. Den müsstest du dann aber wahrscheinlich über nen Amihändler ordern.
Grüße Oli


----------



## Phil Claus (2. August 2004)

Hi there,

Rocky Mountain hat Eure Anregungen ernst genommen und seit dem Modelljahr 2004 haben alle Dämpfer der Slayerserie eine Einbaulänge von 190mm.

p.s. Das Element akzeptiert Shocks mit einer Einbaulänge von 165mm.


----------



## tomcon (3. August 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Rocky Mountain hat Eure Anregungen ernst genommen und seit dem Modelljahr 2004 haben alle Dämpfer der Slayerserie eine Einbaulänge von 190mm.
> 
> p.s. Das Element akzeptiert Shocks mit einer Einbaulänge von 165mm.




...hey, cool. Das heißt also das mein im Juli gekauftes und als 2004er Modell angegebenes Slayer 70 nen 190 Dämpfer hat?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uraltbiker (3. August 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Rocky Mountain hat Eure Anregungen ernst genommen und seit dem Modelljahr 2004 haben alle Dämpfer der Slayerserie eine Einbaulänge von 190mm.
> 
> p.s. Das Element akzeptiert Shocks mit einer Einbaulänge von 165mm.




  *SO MUSS DASS SEIN*


----------



## Phil Claus (3. August 2004)

Hi Tomcon,

Ja, Dein RM Slayer 70 2004 hat einen Fox Shock mit 190mm Einbaulänge.


----------



## tomcon (3. August 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tomcon,
> 
> Ja, Dein RM Slayer 70 2004 hat einen Fox Shock mit 190mm Einbaulänge.



High Phil,

ich habe gerade mal nachgemessen: der Abstand von Schraubenmitte Wippe zu Schraubenmitte Dämpferaufnahme ist im eingebautem Zustand (unbelastet) exakt *185 mm*. (der Dämpfer geht auch nicht weiter heraus, weil er sonst an den Rahmen stößt, also kann er auch nicht diese fehlenden 5 mm schon eingesackt sein)

Wie kannst Du Dir das bei meinem Slayer 70 aus dem Jahre 2004 erklären???

greetz


----------



## Phil Claus (5. August 2004)

Hi Tomcom,

ich werde es mit den Headquarters checken und Dir dann Bescheid geben.


----------



## Phil Claus (9. August 2004)

Hi Tomcom (and others),

ich muss mich förmlich bei Euch entschuldigen, meine Angaben über die Dämpferlänge des 2004 Slayer Rahmens waren inkorrekt, sorry. Die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers beträgt, wie Tomcom korrekt bemerkte 185mm, d.h. kein reguläres Mass. Es handelt sich bei den Angaben um meinen Fehler, ich habe die Masse des falschen Bikes (2004 Switch) in das Techmanual übertragen. Wir hoffen jedoch, dass die Anregungen anlässlich unseres Importeurtreffens - Standartmasse für alle Bikeplattformen - auch beim Slayer bald umgesetzt werden wird.


----------



## tomcon (9. August 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tomcom (and others),
> 
> ich muss mich förmlich bei Euch entschuldigen, meine Angaben über die Dämpferlänge des 2004 Slayer Rahmens waren inkorrekt, sorry. Die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers beträgt, wie Tomcom korrekt bemerkte 185mm, d.h. kein reguläres Mass. Es handelt sich bei den Angaben um meinen Fehler, ich habe die Masse des falschen Bikes (2004 Switch) in das Techmanual übertragen. Wir hoffen jedoch, dass die Anregungen anlässlich unseres Importeurtreffens - Standartmasse für alle Bikeplattformen - auch beim Slayer bald umgesetzt werden wird.




@phil
Danke für die offene und ehrliche Antwort. Also mein Fox-Dämpfer ist absolute Spitze und arbeitet einwandfrei, sensibel und ist dennoch starr beim Wiegetritt. Also es besteht für mich gar kein Handlungsbedarf in Sachen Dämpfer. Aber wie sieht das in 3-5 Jahren aus. Gibt es die Dämpfer dann noch in diesen Maßen, oder muß man dann seinen Rahmen austauschen, wenn der Dämpfer hin ist?

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (9. August 2004)

Hi Tomcom,

Thanks, man. Und danke für die Erinnerung, ich vergass zu erwähnen, dass es ein Agreement zwischen Fox und Rocky Mountain gibt, dass die Dämpfer auch nach längerem Zeitraum zur Verfügung stehen werden.


----------



## Rocky M. (9. August 2004)

Hi Phil,

meine Fragen zu diesem Thema.

1.) Wird es auch eine Weiterentwicklung des Dämpfer geben (neue Techniken)?
2.) Wird es Däpfer von anderen Herstellern in diesem Format geben?
3.) Warum ist RM vom Standart abgewischen und warum wird man bei Kauf nicht darüber informiert?
4.) Gibt es noch andere "Sondermaße" am Slayer?

Mann Ihr macht Sachen.

Grüße

Mathias


----------



## Rocky M. (9. August 2004)

Hi Phil,

meine Fragen zu diesem Thema.

1.) Wird es auch eine Weiterentwicklung des Dämpfer geben (neue Techniken)?

2.) Wird es Däpfer von anderen Herstellern in diesem Format geben?

3.) Warum ist RM vom Standart abgewischen und warum wird man bei Kauf nicht darüber informiert?

4.) Gibt es noch andere "Sondermaße" am Slayer?

Mann Ihr macht Sachen.

Grüße

Mathias


----------



## Phil Claus (9. August 2004)

Hi Rocky M.,

es wird eine Weiterentwicklung des Dämpfers in exakt diesem Sondermass von Fox geben. Die Fox Ingenieure haben in Kooperation mit Rocky Mountain (bis dato einmalig in der Geschichte in diesen Grössenordnungen) für jede Plattform der Rocky Mountain Bicycles 2005 Modellreihe einen "Custom tuned", d.h. auf den Einsatzzweck abgestimmten Dämpfer entwickelt. Wir können jedoch nur spekulieren wann dieser Shock für den Aftermarket erhältlich sein wird. Aber er sollte dann Slayer Besitzern der vorhergehenden Modelljahren die Option geben die aktuellste Technik abgestimmt auf Ihr Fahrwerk und Ihren Fahreinsatz zu erhalten. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass dies sogar die bessere Option zu einem Standarddämpfer in einem Standardmaß ist. Informationen zu anderen Herstellern, die Shocks in dieser Grösse produzieren leigen mir nicht vor, aber vielleicht wissen unsere Forumleser hierzu mehr. Ich gehe davon aus, dass hierdurch auch Deine ergänzenden Fragen beantwortet wurden.


----------



## Ronja (9. August 2004)

Hallo Phil Claus, ich hoffe daß man dann eine Info hier  findet, wenn das mit den neuen Dämpfern ernst wird, wünsche es mir jedenfalls. Meiner macht zwar keine Zicken, aber ich könnte mir  für nächstes Jahr doch vorstellen, das Bike mal zu upgraden. Viele Grüße Ronja.


----------



## Phil Claus (10. August 2004)

Hi Ronja,

ich werde in den nächsten Wochen vor der EUROBIKE bereits das 2005 Slayer 70 auf unserer Homepage vorstellen, einen Hinweis werdet Ihr dann ebenfalls hier im Forum finden. Sobald uns die exakten Daten von Fox über die Verfügbarkeit des Dämpfers für den Aftermarket vorliegen, werden wir auch diese veröffentlichen.


----------



## Rocky M. (10. August 2004)

Hallo Phil,

danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort.
Hoffe das Deine Annahmen bestätigt werden. 

Bin mittlerweile mit meinem Slayer echt glücklich.  

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Phil Claus (10. August 2004)

Hi Mathias,

It's good to hear, that you are happy with your bike. Enjoy it


----------

